# "Schwimmen" tote Fische immer oben?



## Schrat (23. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

das kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Habe jetzt seit 2-3 Jahren Fische in meinen Teich, sie wurden ungewollt eingeschleppt, und habe bis heute noch nie einen toten Fisch gesichtet. Es sind jetzt ca. 100 - 200 Goldfische in meinen Teich. Während es in meiner Nachbarschaft durch den strengen Winter wohl mehrere Totalverluste gab, konnte ich bei mir keine Abnahme der Population feststellen. Aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass in meinen Teich noch nie ein Fisch gestorben ist...?

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Butterfly (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: "Schwimmen" tote Fische immer oben?*

Hallo Torsten,

du hast wohl das richtige ,,Händchen'' für Goldfische freu dich!! Sind ja nicht sehr anspruchsvoll.
Zehn Jahre kann alles gut gehen und mit einem mal passiert es

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## karsten. (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: "Schwimmen" tote Fische immer oben?*

Hallo

Fleisch egal von wem .....


schwimmt nicht !

bei kompletten ........Wasserleichen............

wenn sich genügend Verwesungsgase im Bauchraum ansammeln kommt es zum Auftrieb 
wenn jemand ..... ein Loch reinhackt oder reinbeißt ...oder die Bauchdecke vergammelt und wird undicht ... entweicht das Gas 

und die Leiche sinkt auf den Grund ....

bei kaltem Wasser entsteht erst gar kein Faulgas bevor die "Anderen" das Aas weggeputzt haben .......

mahlzeit


----------



## laolamia (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: "Schwimmen" tote Fische immer oben?*

mahlzeit!

schoen erklaert, und das nach dem essen hihihih

gruss lao


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: "Schwimmen" tote Fische immer oben?*

Hallo,

selbst wenn es so appetitlich zugeht, wie Karsten es beschreibt.... 

2-3 Jahre sind doch eigentlich kein Alter für einen __ Goldfisch...

Solange die Umgebung stimmt und sich keine Erkrankungen einschleichen...
wieso sollte ein so junger Goldfisch sterben?

Ich erinnere mich da an den "großen" Goldfisch in dem alten Teich auf meinem Grundstück.
Der war gut 20cm und hat das in einer 'Pfütze' (aus heutiger Sicht, damals hab ich mich nicht damit beschäftigt) erreicht.
Rückblickend würde ich schätzen 2-3m³..eher sogar weniger  ...mal alte Fotos rauskramen 
Nachdem der Teich undicht wurde, hat der damalige Eigentümer die heutige Teichbecken von ca. 5000l (mit meiner Hilfe) eingebaut....das ist nun auch schon wieder gut 15 Jahre her 
Den Umzug hat der Fisch noch mit erlebt... wann er genau gestorben ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich dann weggezogen bin und nur noch gelegentlich da war.
Aber ich würde schon sagen, das er es auf über 10 Jahre gebracht hat.

Ich kann mir nur gut vorstellen, dass, sofern die Umgebung weiterhin so gut ist, diese Population auf Dauer zu einem Problem werdern kann.

Wie groß sind denn die Goldfische?
Hat sich der Nachwuchs zeitgleich von dunkel in Goldfischfarbe gefärbt?

Hast Du evt. Fotos von Deinem Teich und ggf. den Fischen bzw. kannst welche machen?

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Schrat (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: "Schwimmen" tote Fische immer oben?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Der Grund meiner Anfrage war eigentlich folgender: Ich hatte vor etwa 1-2 Monaten 2 __ Silberkarpfen eingesetzt da diese ja die Schwebalgen so sehr mögen sollen. Leider habe ich bisher nichts mehr von ihnen gesehen, bis auf 1-2 mal wo ich annahm einen davon erspäht zu haben. Natürlich kann es auch daran liegen, dass man auf Grund der Algen nicht allzu tief blicken kann und die Färbung der Silberkarpfen erleichtert das Sichten auch nicht gerade. 

Der größte __ Goldfisch in meinen Teich wird wohl auch so an die 20 cm sein. Der überwiegende Teil hat die typische Färbung, ein paar sind noch dunkel bzw. weiß.

Bilder stelle ich noch ein, muss ich nur noch etwas verkleinern.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## laolamia (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: "Schwimmen" tote Fische immer oben?*



Schrat schrieb:


> 2 __ Silberkarpfen eingesetzt da diese ja die Schwebalgen so sehr mögen sollen.



die sollen aber das algenproblem nicht loesen?
oder gehen die zum "ah ah" machen raus?

gruss lao


----------



## jochen (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: "Schwimmen" tote Fische immer oben?*

Hallo Karsten,

[OT]Fleisch egal von wem .....


schwimmt nicht !

bei kompletten ........Wasserleichen............

wenn sich genügend Verwesungsgase im Bauchraum ansammeln kommt es zum Auftrieb 
wenn jemand ..... ein Loch reinhackt oder reinbeißt ...oder die Bauchdecke vergammelt und wird undicht ... entweicht das Gas 

und die Leiche sinkt auf den Grund ....

bei kaltem Wasser entsteht erst gar kein Faulgas bevor die "Anderen" das Aas weggeputzt haben .......

*bist du der Würger von Weimar...*

schaurige Grüsse,

Jochen.[/OT]


----------



## Schrat (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: "Schwimmen" tote Fische immer oben?*



laolamia schrieb:


> gehen die zum "ah ah" machen raus?




Du scheints deine Fische nicht gut erzogen zu haben... 

Ich glaube nicht das es ein Null-Summen-Spiel ist. Oder hinterlässt du die gesamte aufgenommene Nahrung auf Toli? Bewegst du dich nicht, setzt du kein Bauch an? 

Gruß
Torsten


----------

